
Wordpress Admin Fully JavaScript - jessaustin
http://dustindavis.me/wordpress-admin-fully-javascript/
======
paublyrne
Discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10615918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10615918)

------
mtgx
Does this mean the back-end could more easily be switched to say Go?

------
apitterpatter
in case the term should be used in future discussion. it is "death knell" not
"death nail".

